# Smell in the cabin



## Ollieread (2 mo ago)

Hi 

Just bought this TT, a Mk2 2010! However, I have a smell coming in burning smell/exhuast? Could this be the issue, it's under the inlet? what is this ? looks wet?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not sure about the MK2 but looks like the PCV system/hoses.
I have moved post to MK2 section you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

A Mk2 could be had with 7 different motors. Which one you you have?
Where is the item pictured located in relation to other engine components?
Did you get the car inspected before you purchased it, and if so why wasn't this caught?


----------

